# GOpuff



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Anyone here try gopuff? curious of how there pay scale ect. I can't seem to find much on it....heard it can be a bust in my market


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> Anyone here try gopuff?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

of course lol


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

smithers54 said:


> Anyone here try gopuff? curious of how there pay scale ect. I can't seem to find much on it....heard it can be a bust in my market


Is it related to either of these?


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

smithers54 said:


> Anyone here try gopuff? curious of how there pay scale ect. I can't seem to find much on it....heard it can be a bust in my market


we didn't but you. gopuff...


----------

